# How do you determine plastisol size and color?



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm finalizing my designs and I'm just about ready to order my first plastisol transfers. This is exciting!

Only, I have no idea what I'm doing. I mean, how do I order them? 

I have t-shirts in every size from infant to 3XL, black, white and many other colors. These are all for testing purposes. I am new to this and need to get used to my heat press. 

How do I tell the printers what size plastisols I want? Do I have to measure the shirts and guess how big the graphics should be? Or do I tell them the brand and size shirts I will be using? Do most printers have software that allows you to position the graphic, so they'll see how big and where you want it - like the online imprinting sites?

And what about colors? Does each printer have a different color chart so, for example, I can see which shade of pink to request?

I really need help with this. Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I order online from F&M Expressions or Transfer Express....For other places that do not have online ordering, just send an email with all the details....

You need to tell them what size.....Depending on design and quantity i may order 1, 2, 3 or 4 different sizes....Anywhere from 7" wide to 12 3/4" wide.....If you have to pick a size for adult shirt, probably 11" wide.....

Each supplier will have their own colour chart.....Some colours will be pretty much the same and other colour can be quite different.....Some only have a few stock colours and some have lots....

To test the waters and your equipment, take a look at F&M Expressions 15 cent special (50 will cost you 27.50 plus shipping) or Semo Imprints 45 cent special (50 will cost you 22.50 plus shipping)....FM is quicker, has a larger sheet and thicker ink.....Semo is slower, has a smaller sheet, more stock colours and thinner ink...

You did not mention art....most will require vector files.....how will you be doing art?....

Good luck and have fun....


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

You're always so helpful  

I will be supplying vector graphics created with CorelDraw.

I can't wait to start!


----------

